# Up-date on Lisi



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are 5 weeks out from Lisi's last surgery & she has done amazingly well. This week I started to notice "the little things" that would not make sense to anyone else, but they were the things I first noticed when she started to decline. I won't go into detail but Dwt. sees them now too, so we are trying to brace ourselves. I don't see the "serious" signs yet, but it seems, if I remember well, they will follow all too soon. So please keep us in your prayers.
She still likes to go in her stroller & we have given the whole neighborhood so many smiles. Her tail still wags---it is incessant. . . her trademark. 
Dwt. made a place for her to look out our front window that she can access on her own. She is becoming the neighborhood bully!  She has so much personality.
She is still enjoying her food---little Ms. Piggy. 
What a great joy to have her in our family!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I will be thinking of you ❤


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending hugs and prayers your way. Little Lisi is so adorable and has stolen all our hearts.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Prayers will continue for Lisi as well as you, Dwight, and Kitzel. She is absolutely precious Sandi and love that expression on her face.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thinking of you. She actually looks great, let's hope that this works out. Remember Lucky was not expected to live past 2 at first, and he lived till 9. Lucky was cat-like, and he would climb on the couch then up the arms, then lay on the top of the back of the couch and control the neighberhood from there. I do miss him. Casper is afraid of heights and will not go up on the back of the couch; whereas Luck was stealth and sure-footed, Casper is like a bull in china shop; but what he lacks in agility he makes up for in speed. I love them both for who they are.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I love seeing pics of this sweet baby! She really is adorable and I love her spunk! I will be keeping her, and you guys, in my thoughts and prayers. How’s K feeling? Any better?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for asking Bridget---nights are a bit hard for him sometimes but he is a trooper. He keeps lying on top of Lisi now (she was the one who always did this) like he wants to keep her here. He is very intuitive. He was the first one who knew her cancer had come back. He would sniff her & walk away (they ususally hung out in the same bed) and if she came to the other bed he would get up & leave. I think he smelled the cancer!
Technically the cardiologist wanted to see him in 3 months again, but I told her that it is too expensive for me so I would probably let my vet check him & bring him back in 6 to 9 months. She understood.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Each day is so precious. Lisi has brought smiles to so many lives and has such a special place in our hearts. Daily prayers for her continue....we need her "adorableness" now more than ever, as Im sure you do too! I'm so sick of these virtual hugs - I wish I could give you a real hug and share a glass of wine....I'd even bring a bottle of Calif Cab!
🌺


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I am praying that little Lisi will have more time, praying for a long life.
Only God knows I so want to see a miracle 
She looks so well.
I can see why she would be a big hit with everyone who would be blessed to meet her.
I love our little Lisi 😚

I pray for Kitzel, he needs his sissy


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi has always had so much personaility--more than eve I could deal with----she has won all of us over w/her special zest for living, her ltte waggig happy taile & her zest. We are in her control., Only God knows her days---we will try to do our best w/her!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, praying she continues to hold her own for a while longer!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh Sandi, I am so sorry to hear that Lisi is not well 
She looks so sweet in that picture.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I’m glad to see an update. Each day is such a precious gift. May God grant you many more. Hugs.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sandi I am praying for your sweet Lisi. Also for Kitzel.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> We are 5 weeks out from Lisi's last surgery & she has done amazingly well. This week I started to notice "the little things" that would not make sense to anyone else, but they were the things I first noticed when she started to decline. I won't go into detail but Dwt. sees them now too, so we are trying to brace ourselves. I don't see the "serious" signs yet, but it seems, if I remember well, they will follow all too soon. So please keep us in your prayers.
> She still likes to go in her stroller & we have given the whole neighborhood so many smiles. Her tail still wags---it is incessant. . . her trademark.
> Dwt. made a place for her to look out our front window that she can access on her own. She is becoming the neighborhood bully!  She has so much personality.
> She is still enjoying her food---little Ms. Piggy.
> ...


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

I will keep Lisi in my prayers every night💞 what a beautiful brave little girl! I just Love her adorable personality. This photo is soooo super cute!!! She’s like make way. ... I am here!!!! Soooo Happy!! Bless Lisi And you so glad she’s Still eating. I will be thinking of her What a beautiful soul!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sandi I will continue to pray for your beautiful Lisi. God bless her.


----------

